# SBH Pachmayr Decelerator Grips



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought some of these to replace my old Pachmayrs and they fit like crap.
I'm sending the back to Packmayr for another set. Do any of you guys have these grips and do they help with the recoil ?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I got new ones from Pachmayr and I am really pleased with the way the gun shoots. The recoil is a lot lighter and they feel good too.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

My old 3-screw SBH (blue) wore a Pach'y Presentaion. 
I wanted one for my SBH in SS. Ooops- no make. They offfered the Decelerator instead. Similar shape with finger-grooves. 

It fit like doo-doo and I did not like the grip. I ended up with a Hogue Mono. 

Grips are like shoes and pretty personal. Luckily most are not that pricey so you can try many and not brake the bank. 
I love wood- but, my hands sweat too much for use w/o a glove, me no likey gloves. 


Recoil is recoil. Not a lot of wiggle room there as it is what it is in a handgun. The force/energy, however, and shock can be 're-distributed' or 'absorbed' (to a minor degree) better with a grip the fits and you like. (reduced percieved/felt recoil= more pleasant shooting)

The grip, and all that goes with that, is a key factor and can make or brake how you perform with a particular handgun. 

Experiment! After all- what part of you actually touches the gun? 

:smt023


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I will admit that they took a little getting used too compared to the old Pachmayr's and the fit was not good even after the second try.


----------

